# Heringe in Lübeck



## Bjoerrn (20. März 2002)

Tach zusammen!

Ich weiss noch nicht genau ob was daraus wird, aber wir haben vor, nächstes Wochenende mal nach Lübeck zum Heringsangeln zu düsen. Kann mir jemand Tips zu guten Plätzen geben, bzw. sagen, ob Hering da ist. 
Wie sieht es mit Erlaubnisscheinen aus? Ein Mitangler meinte jetzt, dass er sich diesen bei seiner Stadtverwaltung holen kann. Kann mir das aber kaum vorstellen, muss ich doch bestimmt vor Ort machen? Oder kann man sich den Schein evtl. aus Lübeck vorab schicken lassen?

Bin für alle Infos dankbar!

Gruß und Petri Heil!
Björn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. März 2002)

Moin Bjoerrn!
Die Trave führt noch ziemlich braunes Hochwasser ich befürchte zum Heringsangeln könnte es noch ein wenig zu früh sein. Du den Scheinen kann die bestimmt ein Kumpel von unser Lübecker Fraktion was sagen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. März 2002)

Bin heute mal an der Herrenbrücke rangefahren. Paar alte Hasen waren beim Heringsangeln. Durchschnitt 3 Heringe pro Kopf. Einer der alten Hasen hatte ca. 20 Heringe im Eimer (ganzen Vormittag, nur aus der Fahrrinne).Es waren sehr große Heringe, fast so groß wie Grönländer. Wasser ist etwas sauberer. Sichttiefe etwa 50 cm. Vor 1 Woche  0cm. Verschieb deinen Ausflug noch 1 Woche. Dann sind garantiert paar Heringe mehr da und auch paar dicke Mefos für mich!!! :q 

Ausgabestellen 

Gesetzliche Bestimmungen in der Trave 

Hier wird Dir geholfen!!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bjoerrn (21. März 2002)

Vielen Dank für die Info, Christian! Mal sehen, ob aus dem Trip was wird. Geplant ist eh nicht das kommende, sondern das Oster-Wochenende. Vielleicht sieht&acute;s dann mit den Heringen schon etwas besser aus. 

Ein Mitangler meinte jetzt, dass man alternativ auch nach Cuxhafen fahren könnte. Weiss jemand zufällig, ob da in Sachen Hering überhaupt vernünftig was läuft???

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2002)

Frag direkt seehund, der hat einen Kutter in Cuxhafen!


----------



## Seehund (21. März 2002)

Hallo hier im Board,

Heringsangler stehen hier in Cuxhaven schon seit einigen Tagen an der Pier. #a

Ich habe mich aber noch nicht nach den Fangergebnissen erkundigt, weil ich im Augenblick nur noch auf unserem Kutter bin, um diesen für die Saison Startklar zu machen.

Werde aber dieses nachholen und hier Posten. 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Seehund (21. März 2002)

Aktuelle Info aus Cuxhaven!!!

Mit dem Hering tut sich hier in der Unterelbe bei Cuxhaven zur Zeit nichts. 

Vereinzelte werden zwar gefangen aber der Hit soll es nicht sein.

Soviel zum Hering aus Cuxhaven.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Seehund (27. März 2002)

Hallo Heringsangler,

jetzt sind sie auch in der Unterelbe bei Cuxhaven. :a  Aufgereiht wie an eine Perlenkette stehen nun die Angler in den Häfen von Cuxhaven und ziehen die Silberlinge (Hering)aus dem Wasser.

Die Fänge sind zufriedenstellend wenn auch nicht übermäßig. Aber das soll ja auch nicht unbedingt sein, denn der Fisch muss ja auch noch in seiner Menge verwertbar sein.

Lustiges #a und viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Bjoerrn (27. März 2002)

Na, das hört sich doch klasse an. Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Burschen doch bestimmt noch bis zum Wochenende dort sind. Wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe, setz ich mich Freitag ins Auto und zische mal hoch an die Küste. Gibt es da einen bestimmten Platz, wo ich mich postieren muss? Kenne mich leider in Cuxhafen so gut wie gar nicht aus. War bisher nur zweimal zum Hochseetörn da. 

Gruß
Björn

PS: Falls noch jemand einen Tip hat, dann bitte bis heute ca. 16.30 Uhr, ansonsten bin ich erst nach Ostern wieder online. Falls ich hoch fahre, wird natürlich berichtet.


----------



## Seehund (27. März 2002)

Hallo Bjoerrn,

die Angelstellen in Cuxhaven sind der alte Fischerreihafen,
der neue Fischereihafen im Bereich der Schleuse, sowie die Vorhäfen.

Ostersonntag und Ostermontag befindet sich an der Pier des Alten Fischereihafens ein Fisch/Trödelmark. Hier wird es sehr lebhaft zugehen.

Ich werde über Ostern auf meinem Kutter, der im Alten Fischereihafen noch an Land liegt, werkeln. Wenn du Lust oder Zeit hast, schau mal vorbei. Liege Landseite direkt am Zaun.

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gutes Angeln.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

PS: Unser Cuxhaven wird mit v geschrieben


----------



## Bjoerrn (27. März 2002)

Besten Dank für die Infos, Seehund! 

Werde gleich erstmal in die Lüneburger Heide aufbrechen, mal sehen, ob ich mir ein Wildschwein "angeln" kann. Wenn ich Freitag nicht zu kaputt bin, fahr ich dann gleich von dort aus hoch. Werde dann allerdings Freitag abend wieder in die Heimat fahren. Wenn ihr so ein Wetter habt, wie wir hier, und sich das auch hält, dann wäre es auf jeden Fall schonmal ein lohnender Trip! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß
Björn

PS: Jaja, der Hafen mit v.... Gelobe Besserung


----------



## Bjoerrn (3. April 2002)

War am Karfreitag in Cuxhaven. Die Angler hatten leider nur zwischen 0 und drei Heringen in ihren Eimern, als ich kam. Habe dann ca. 1 Stunde geangelt, in der ich nichts, und die übrigen ca. 30 Angler insgesamt keine 5 Heringe gefangen. Habe die Sache dann aufgegeben, und mir noch ein schönes Stündchen am Strand gegönnt (herrliches Wetter!) Vielleicht war die Angelstelle auch nicht die Beste, aber weil auch Angler mit Cux-Kennzeichen dort waren, dachte ich mir, dass die sicherlich nicht an den schlechtesten Ecken angeln. Somit habe ich auch nicht weiter nach anderen Angelstellen gesucht. Wo die Stelle sich genau in den unübersichtlichen Hafenanlagen befand, kann ich nicht sagen. Ein Gebäude mit dem Schriftzug "Hassmann + ..." o.ä. lag direkt anbei. Zwei Schiffe von der Küstenwache (Hamburg und Bargstedt glaube ich) lagen im Hafenbecken.

Das gute Wetter hat den Mißerfolg aber entschädigt, und vielleicht versuche ich es noch ein zweites Mal.

Gruß und Petri Heil!
Björn


----------



## Guen (3. April 2002)

Naja ,gutes Wetter hattest Du ja ,ist doch auch entspannend  !Hättest ja unseren Seehund noch besuchen können  !

Gruss Guen


----------

